# HELP: Sight Adjustment Needed



## sopwith21 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, newbie here. 

Got a CZ 83 in 9x18. Love the gun, but at 20 yards it consistently shoots 2-3 inches to the left. Don't think there's any way to adjust the iron sights. Any suggestions? 

I'm firing Wolff ammo. I wonder if going to a hotter or milder load would give the barrel a pressure that it likes better and align the shots. Haven't tried it yet. 

Thank you for any ideas you might have. I really enjoy this gun but I need it to shoot straight.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The pistol's rear sight can be moved left or right, if you do it carefully.

Are you shooting to the left, or are you shooting down and to the left?
Are you right-handed, or left-handed?
At 20 yards, are you shooting off of a rest, or freehand and unsupported?
(The problem may be your technique, and not the gun's sights.)

We need more information.


----------



## sopwith21 (Nov 16, 2012)

The problem is not my technique because it only shows up on this gun. I'm shooting at a familiar range, from a familiar distance with ammo that I've used for years in Makarovs. I'm not saying I'm a perfect shooter; I'm just saying that if it were my technique it would transfer to another weapon and it hasn't. I shoot the Walther P99 9mm, Walther PPK/S .380, Makarov 9x18, S&W .38 revolver and several others and this is the only gun that produces a 9 o'clock miss. The rest are either dead on or I can attribute the miss to something in my shooting stance or technique. But the CZ has got me baffled. 

Not using a rest or bench. I'm a right hander using the left for support while standing. Anticipation of a report usually results in missing directly downward to 6 o'clock. Been shooting for years but I still catch myself doing that every now and then. But the CZ isn't missing to 6 o'clock, it's missing to 9 o'clock. 

Thanks for your thoughts. What else can I tell you that will prompt more ideas?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If confident in your abilities then drift the rear sight left to correct the problem.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

TOF said:


> If confident in your abilities then drift the rear sight left to correct the problem.


Drift it to the right.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Whatever...
_Move the rear sight in the direction you want the bullet hole to move._
If you're hitting too far left, move the rear sight to the right.
Either use a screw-ram sight pusher, or a flat-tipped brass punch and a brass (or plastic, or rawhide) mallet. Rest the rear of the slide on a gunsmith's block, or on a thick phone book.
Make an index mark on both slide and sight, so you'll know how far you've moved the sight.

Now, you are absolutely certain that you're using a straight-to-the-rear trigger press, right?


----------



## sopwith21 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you, Steve. I've not adjusted this type of sight before and that's very helpful. I just have no idea how to adjust these sights. 

Yes, I'm certain it's not my trigger technique. I shoot 5 other guns and not one of them misses to 9 o'clock, especially with this consistency. Still, you make a good point and I'll spend another day at the range before making the adjustment.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Check to see: There may be a small set-screw going through the sight, to keep it from moving. You'd see it from the top, on the sight itself.
(There probably isn't, but check anyway.)


----------

